# Horseback Rider, No Saddle



## blhowes (Mar 14, 2008)

Saw this lady on the Ellen DeGeneres show. Pretty amazing.
[video=youtube;TJOSZJXClX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJOSZJXClX4[/video]


----------



## SueS (Mar 14, 2008)

Notice also, that the horse has no bridle - it is being controlled by the rider who communicates through her body positions and pressures - impressive horsemanship!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 14, 2008)

SueS said:


> Notice also, that the horse has no bridle - it is being controlled by the rider who communicates through her body positions and pressures.


Yeah, its pretty amazing.


----------

